# Cold Case Investigation Models



## James M. Adcock PhD

Since 1998 I have been involved with the cold case investigation process starting at the Henry C. Lee Institute of Forensic Science located at University of New Haven. This has evolved a lot over the years and has gone international as I regularly lecture in the Netherlands at the Dutch Police Academy, Apeldoorn, NL. It has also caused me to co-author a book on Cold Cases and another on Death Investigation. Bottom line, we have far too many unresolved homicides (rapes and other crimes as well) and we need to do more for justice and the families.

Please read the attached article - should you have any questions or comments send them to me at [email protected]. And, if you have another idea or concept please tell me about it. Thanks and have a good read.


----------



## USM C-2

While I do not know Dr. Adcock, I do know his co-author. A very bright young woman with a real insight into cold case investigation dynamics.


----------



## LGriffin

It sounds like you're in the best location for your field, James. The problem has been and may always be funding. Given the past five years of waste, I don't think it will get better anytime soon.

I had the privileged of being a student of Dr. Henry Lee when he taught at CCSU. The man is a genius and I highly recommend his books as well:
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=stripbooks&field-keywords=henry lee cracking cases


----------



## James M. Adcock PhD

I appreciate the comments and you are absolutely correct. In 1997 I went to the University of New Haven because of Dr. Lee. During the following 11 years I learned a whole lot that I never envisioned. Since you mention his books, may I throw mine into the mix as well:
Cold Cases (2nd Edition being written as I speak): http://www.amazon.com/Cold-Cases-Ev...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1297691700&sr=1-1

Death Investigation: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...oks&field-keywords=Death+Investigation+Adcock

We can learn something from everyone. Thanks.


----------



## BxDetSgt

I do not agree with the strict formula/flow chart laid out. I have found that rigid adherance to a checklist never produces great results. Also, a cold case investigator needs to also be involved in current homicide investigations to stay sharp. Our CC Detective has had incredible sucess this year by locating and resubmitting old evidence that was never tested (85 thrugh 2000). Additionally, once a suspect has been identified we have been able to link him or her to other crimes based on MO and location. Our office has actually closed 2 serial killer cases in the last year, one of whom was out out and active at the time of arrest.


----------



## James M. Adcock PhD

Congratulations on your successes and that is another way to accomplish the task. It is true some do better without guidelines and just use experience and those are usually the intuitive detectives. However, in my nearly 40 years experience I have learned that not all have that intuitiveness and they need assistance. Sometimes a structured approach works better. Additionally this approach validates the information in that, if followed, ensures you have covered all possibilities and are looking at the totality of the circumstances not just a few facts that point in a certain direction. This also helps eliminate defenses.
Now the first model I presented is really designed for when you utilize outsiders or less experienced people to review the case files - that to some may sound wrong but Tulsa OK and others have been very successful doing exactly that. 

Please keep up the good work. Whatever works for you may not work elsewhere but you do it because it does catch bad guys and hopefully convictions as well.


----------



## James M. Adcock PhD

For BxDetSgt, please allow me to say one more thing. These models are not meant to be a checklist per se but rather a guide that can be altered to fit the needs of the department or the unit, especially for those who may not have adequate experience. The second model may also be helpful as a means of demonstrating organization when applying for grant funds. Just a thought. Thanks.


----------



## GARDA

In Before The Lock. 

(Sorry, I just couldn't resist)

Do continue Sir.. 

and welcome to Planet MassCops.


----------



## LGriffin

GARDA said:


> In Before The Lock.


What lock? This isn't an 'Ask a Cop' troll, it's an individual providing helpful information to pad grant applications. I don't expect to see any school girl degenerate pokes.


----------



## GARDA

Exactly, hence my sarcasm.


----------



## BxDetSgt

Doc..agreed. To be fair the CC guy and I are looking at the ideas to see if they can help with some of our issues. Or real problem is locating evidence from the older cases. Some stuff, like scrapings and serology is well documented, but other stuff like clothing was inventoried as property rather then eveidence because at the time it was just that. It will be easier for the next generation, however I know that some day some Sgt. is going to be saying "WTF were they thinking in 2012?"


----------



## James M. Adcock PhD

BxDetSgt, believe me we have been saying WTF for years referring to the 90s and other decades. As to your issue allow me to throw this out there: nearly 70% of all our cases are made on circumstantial evidence, not physical evidence. This brings me to the point that prior to DNA, how did we solve cases? We solved it with good ole detective work of pounding the streets and interviewing people to gather what we needed. If the physical evidence isn't there then it takes even more time to review and evaluate what you have to see what else can been gained. Remember, relationships change, people change, and sometimes we can return years later and find new information that collectively without physical evidence, may be enough to proceed with a trial. Then add the behavioral actions to the mix, such as pre crime, crime and post crime behavior of your persons of interest coupled with good structured interview or interrogation and you have an admission or confession. Just saying, it does work in some cases. What have you got to lose except some time. Good luck.


----------



## BxDetSgt

Even with DNA it comes down to the basics. most of the victims we have lived a lifestyle that reduces the probative value of DNA considerably, no matter where it was recovered. Other cases have issues with documentation, numerous case files and the cross over to an electronic case system have created challenges. It takes a special Detective to investigate these, and we are lucky to have one. Jesus Aguillara is one instatnce of a limited DNA case that was solved by pure determination.


----------



## Kilvinsky

So, this has nothing to do with MODELS? I just figured that instead of the grim reaper, Cold Case Units were going a little more upbeat and using mod....never mind.


----------



## Sarah Stein

Interesting article on CNN reference a cold case solved by informational and behavioral evidence - no DNA, no other scientific evidence

http://www.cnn.com/interactive/2013/08/us/oldest-cold-case/ch3.html?hpt=hp_c2


----------



## USM C-2

Sarah Stein said:


> Interesting article on CNN reference a cold case solved by informational and behavioral evidence - no DNA, no other scientific evidence
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/interactive/2013/08/us/oldest-cold-case/ch3.html?hpt=hp_c2


Not a real strong case. After that many years...decades... How firm are their memories? Somehow if I were on the jury I think I would have had reasonable doubt. Yeah, the guy was a weirdo. Yeah, he most likely raped women. Connect him to that murder, with something more than one eyewitness of him being last seen with the victim decades ago, maybe it's a good case.

Gotta say, as is, it leaves me wondering.

Thanks for the link!

USM C-4

From the Hub City of the South

============================
"Some day I'm going to put a sword through your eye and out the back of your skull." - Arya Stark

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 263FPD

I have to say that I am digging the corresponding avatars of Professors Adcock and Stein.


----------



## Kilvinsky

263FPD said:


> I have to say that I am digging the corresponding avatars of Professors Adcock and Stein.


NUTS? I'm becoming skeptical.


----------

